# [SOLVED] Word 2007 Auto Save Problem



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

I am finding that Word 2007 does an awful lot of auto saves for backup these days, and it freezes the program while it is doing that. I just yesterday did a repair on the program. WASSUP wit dat?


----------



## Fourth Stooge (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Word 2007 Auto Save Problem*

What is the autosave setting set at?


----------



## Arthur Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Word 2007 Auto Save Problem*

I feel pretty stupid right about now! I set it at 2 Minutes. But there is this: prior to W2007 I always set it at 2-3 minutes so that if anything happened (a crash or power failure) I would always have most of my work intact. The auto save function seems too slow to me, and the freezing of the program during that time seems unusual to me.


----------



## Fourth Stooge (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Word 2007 Auto Save Problem*

I wouldn't feel too stupid about increasing the autosave rate to that level, particularly if you are doing a lot of writing (I tend to have about 4 or 5 documents open at any given time) or what you are working on is important.

I just installed Office 2007 on my wife's new business system, but it hasn't gone into service yet for me to have any sort of comparison. I've only noticed the autosave tying things up in Word 2003 on huge documents. It is always possible that Word 2007 is bloated enough that it would slow things down compared to previous versions on an existing system. Hers is a Phenom x3 8750 using Velociraptor drives, so I hope I'm not going to be hearing these complaints once she starts using it.

The product box says its requirement is a 500MHz CPU. I'm not so sure I'd want to be using that!


----------

